# Fatal Flaw Discovered In Invisibility Carpet Cloaks



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fatal Flaw Discovered In Invisibility Carpet Cloaks.

*Invisibility carpets have a flaw that makes the objects they hide detectable*

-- Tom


----------

